

SublimeText 1.2 Released - jhawk28
http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/120

======
ej12n
Have you been looking for Textmate alternative on windows? Well you just found
it :)

And this doesn't rely on "cygwin" or external stuff to do its magic. The
editor is very light on resources so you don't need the best machine in the
world to enjoy using it.

If you know python, the amounts of things you can do with the API is
unbelievable. Python is an easy language to learn so you don't have to be a
python guru to do your own plugins either.

Support and Community is very friendly and they are there to help you. One
thing I love about the author is that he just doesn't jump into things when it
comes to adding or removing features, he thinks things through first, ask the
users for their opinion and then he delivers. I think this is how every
product should be period.

P.S: I was an e-texteditor and notepad++ user but after I found sublime text,
I never looked back! Give it a try, you won't regret it, I guaranteed that.

------
stevecooperorg
This is a particularly nice editor. Native python plugins, supports textmate
snippets and language files, and a really nice look to it. I've been using it
for over a year and find it, well, _pleasant._

Just a really good user experience, with all the power of python.

